

Show HN: My side project - Docco as a Service - vineet
http://docmaps.io/

======
drewvolpe
Very cool. Any plans to add support for C++?

~~~
vineet
Yeah, I am gradually extending the language support and refining the user
experience.

------
cjdentra
How about mobile app projects?

~~~
vineet
The site is language neutral, but I do go beyond standard Docco for Objective
C and Java apps.

